# Covering rrif withdrawal



## mylund39 (Jan 15, 2011)

Since I am getting a rrif payment monthly, I instructed my discount broker to deposit all my dividends from my rrif into the cash portion of my rrif.
Would it be a better move to reinvest all dividends and only keep the minimum dollars that would cover the monthly withdrawal.
An opinion wold be greatly appreciated.
Regards.


----------

